#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Which are near future prediction do you have for Sri Lanka economic state?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

As New Year started prediction for the countrys economy also begin, Sri Lanka is developing at a rapid speed. 
In this scenario, how will be the economic state of our country look like in the future?

----------

